# real player does not open



## kingster100 (Nov 22, 2003)

For some reason, my real player does not open anymore.. when ever i double click on the real player icon, it waits for a splite second then it returns to normal as if i didn't even double click on the real player icon... i tried to uninstall it but the error msg "uninstaller component is missing" appears... i tried to delete all the real player files, download the most updated version 10-5GOLD (I had 10GOLD previously) and install it.. still doesn't work and the same error msg appears when i tried to uninstall that... what happened to my real player?? Could it be possibly because i installed a bunch on RMVB to mpeg conversion programs which cause it not to work? I already uninstalled all these conversion programs but it still doesn't work... what happened?? Thank you for your help.


----------



## fishhookz (Dec 26, 2004)

Did you register and enter the info in the program?


----------



## kingster100 (Nov 22, 2003)

nope.. i can't open anything from the real player folder located in the program files folder (where i installed to)....


----------



## kingster100 (Nov 22, 2003)

should i post a hijackthis log?? i think i got a virus .. but my norton antivirus program does not detect it?? i paid good money for it too! can anyone please help??

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 12:27:51, on 29/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ACS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CeEPwrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\conime.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Keith Ng\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{00D6A7E7-4A97-456f-848A-3B75BF7554D7} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: 12.129.205.209 search.netscape.com12.129.205.209 sitefinder.verisign.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {0000607D-D204-42C7-8E46-216055BF9918} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00D6A7E7-4A97-456f-848A-3B75BF7554D7} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {01F44A8A-8C97-4325-A378-76E68DC4AB2E} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2CDE1A7D-A478-4291-BF31-E1B4C16F92EB} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_5_7_0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEKEY] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\E-KEY\CeEKey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CeEPOWER] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Management\CePMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzButton] C:\Program Files\EzButton\EzButton.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint2K\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPNF] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TouchPad\TPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PadTouch] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Touch and Launch\PadExe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoftDisc] "C:\Program Files\SoftDisc\softdisc.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Program Files\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDTray] "C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDBitSet] "C:\Program Files\HP DVD\Umbrella\DVDBitSet.exe" /NOUI
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -trayboot
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to AD Black List - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\AddToADBlackList.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Block All Images from the Same Server - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\AddAllToADBlackList.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Highlight - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\Highlight.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open All Links in This Page... - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\OpenAllLinks.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search - C:\Program Files\Avant Browser\Search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0521.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: ICQ 4.1 - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite - {B863453A-26C3-4e1f-A54D-A2CD196348E9} - C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) - 
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/2411b66130b17c2a6b00/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52....apple.com/saba/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {68A2C3BD-7809-11D3-8ACF-0050046F2F9A} (AXELPlayer Class) - http://www.mindavenue.com/Downloads/AXELPlayerAX_Win32.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab


----------

